# How much expierence is needed to be a remote coder?



## cingram (Mar 14, 2019)

Ok this is more like a survey. I keep hearing from students that they were told they could work from home right away. Im saying 2 years expierence to work remotely. What does everyone think the minimum expierence would be to work from home in this field?


----------



## Kristen Bensel (Mar 14, 2019)

When I first got certified, I was able to work from home only because I had worked for the company for 4 years already and they knew my work ethic. I really think it depends on who you get hired by.


----------



## meghanhannus (Mar 14, 2019)

cingram said:


> Ok this is more like a survey. I keep hearing from students that they were told they could work from home right away. Im saying 2 years expierence to work remotely. What does everyone think the minimum expierence would be to work from home in this field?



I think most places would like at least 3 years experience.


----------



## TThivierge (Mar 14, 2019)

*Remote Coding*

Hi

I know if you apply they will test you on your coding knowledge depending on what type of coding will do..inpatient, risk adjustment/HCC or, EMR rooms, or  outpatient . So gear up for this knowledge.

I hope this helps you

Lady T


----------



## twizzle (Mar 24, 2019)

*Experience for remote coding*



cingram said:


> Ok this is more like a survey. I keep hearing from students that they were told they could work from home right away. Im saying 2 years expierence to work remotely. What does everyone think the minimum expierence would be to work from home in this field?



Most employers seem to require at least 3 years of coding experience with some requiring 5 years before they will entertain remote work.

There are some companies who will train newly-certified coders without experience to work remotely but they are few and far. Certainly the mantra 'work from home and earn $60000/yr as a medical coder' is only partly true but unlikely to happen straight after being certified (which you most certainly need to work remotely).


----------

